# Expected but Unexpected



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Pedigree

Rowdy Who Horse Pedigree


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

are you thinking of buying him??


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't want to buy him if he is going to be permanentaly lame. If he gets better...I really want to consider it. He is so gentle. And trained very well. My friend wants to get rid of him immediately because she has too many animals. But I'm not sure if I can sale Boo in time or at all.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

He's probably really gentle because he's underweight/lame. Most horses, when they put on a lot of weight, turn into fire-breathing dragons. If 'gentle' is the reason you like him... I would think of getting a different horse.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Gentle is only one of multiple reasons. I think the colder weather is making his pain a little worse but I can never be sure. Blu was very gentle when I got him and still is. 

I also really want to jump and ride English along with riding Western and riding at Gymkhanas. 

Its so difficult for me to explain. If I do sound 'not very smart' let me know.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

mayfieldk said:


> He's probably really gentle because he's underweight/lame. Most horses, when they put on a lot of weight, turn into fire-breathing dragons. If 'gentle' is the reason you like him... I would think of getting a different horse.


I second this. My horse was so sweet and calm, when he came he even had to go with the ponies because the big boys were to rough. Once he put on some weight, he's now a hot headed high energy horse who is the top horse in the big boy pasture


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't deny the fact that a horse's disposition changes after going through times like this. Blu's did. 

I really want to chance this boy because I feel that life is about taking risks(meaning good and bad) to be happy, succesful, etc.

I called my friend and I think she's going to have a vet come out. Plus, she is going to talk to a previous owner that knows about this gelding. 

I told her I would like to be one of the 1st to know what she finds out. So hopefully I will be able to tell you guys more sometime this week. 

All I can say now is that I'm afraid to invest in a horse I can't depend on. I'm so eager to find out the truth because I've had 1st hand experience with a horse in a trailer accident and he won't load. But this horse loaded without problem. 

If anyone has noticed in the pictures, he has a big scar on his right front leg. This makes me very curious...


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

no critique, hope for the best with this animal.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is sickle hawked, but that could look worse that what it normally would becasue he is under weight and in pain. I hope he recovers well. He has an adorable face.


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

What is sickle hock?  sorry I need to learn any and everything I can, I hope to become a vet


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Did your friend just recently aquire this horse or has she had him from some time? I ask this because the horse is incredibly underweight (I know that you know this)...but if your friend allowed this guy to look like this....:?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh poor animal :? it would be a case where I would buy him to put him out of his misery. What's your update on that poor boy?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

My friend has had fim for about a week now. Believe it or not, he's gained weight. 

I haven't heard much on him yet. I'm really anxious to hear what his previous owner says...

Thanks for the input everyone!

(btw...He's not sickle-hocked that I noticed but he does rock back on his hindquarters to balance out while he's eating. That front end is really hurting him.)


----------

